# datei öffnen mit visual basic express 2005



## fernsehenmachtdoof (25. Mai 2006)

hallo,
ich versuche eine datei zu öffnen und als dualzahlen bzw hexzahlen auszugeben.
bei mir funktioniern aber leider keine scripte. wenn ich" mircosoft visual basic 2005 express edition" hab, ist dass dann vb oder .NET?

grüsse


----------



## Shakie (4. August 2006)

Das ist .Net


----------

